# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  OPA 549 čipamps

## osscar

Cik zinu lietotājam Zigis, ir čipamps uz OPA bāzes ? kāds slēgums invertējošais jeb ne invertējošais ? Man te ienācās OPA 549, tad ir doma pa fikso samest vienu neinvertējošo opampu ar pastiprinājuma k=11. šāda shēma pašlaik padomā- skat.pielikumu. attiecīgi rezistori 1k un 10K saitē. Cik sapartu , jamajiem vajag zemāku pastiprinājumu, man ar 11 būtu pietiekoši. Zigi - kādas atsauksmes par skaņu. Man kā reiz visas detaļas pa rokai - ir trafs 2x24V , kas kā reiz 8 omiem derēs. jāizkodina tik mazas platītes. Cik tavam barošana ?

----------


## Jurkins

Kādreiz pētīju šiem datašītus. Uz 20K atgriezeniskās saites dziļums ir galīgi nekāds. Lai gan ir spečuki, kas uzsver to, ka mikrenes, kurām Ku lineāri krīt sākot teju no 10 Hz, baigi labi skanot.

----------


## osscar

nu jā šim laikam tā ir, ka vajag lielāku atgriezenisko saiti, lai izvilktu pilnu audio diapazonu...vēl + varētu būt , tas , ka šim nav tik agresīva aizsardzība, kā LMkām. Nu pamēģināšu un tad ziņošu ,kas un kā.

----------


## Zigis

Man ir neinvertējošais slēgums, pastiprinājums 3.2x (1k, 2.2k), barošanu precīzi neatceros, cik tur tie r101 trafi dod ārā, monobloki, katram savs trafs, barošana apmēram pēc Karlosa neregulētā.
Šeit var palasīt par karlosa stiprekli uz OPA541:
http://www.diyhifi.org/forums/viewtopic ... lit=opa541

Itkā OPA nevajag taisīt lielāku pastiprinājumu par 10, sākas kropļi.

Es viņus taisīju speciāli darbam komplektā ar Aikido vai kādu citu lampu priekšu (apm x10), bija tāda hifiliska doma, ka nav labi lieki pastiprināt un tad dzēst.
Šodien laikam taisītu vienkārši uz LM ar past x22 - x25 un kādu 1:10 dalītāju ieejā, pie reizes nedaudz samazinātu sistemas kopejos trokšņus.
Kaut gan laikam netaisītu, štukotu kaut ko A   ::  

Kā jaunās platjoslnieces? Kas tie ir, kaut kādi Tangband skaļruņi? Kādreiz sen kaut kur Tev bija linki, ātrumā nevaru atrast.

P.S. Kadas nu tur platītes 3 rezistoriem  ::

----------


## osscar

nu skaidrs, paldies par info. šis būs tāds aiz neko darīt amps  ::  platjoslinieces ar mark audio chr-70,,,patīk ar vien vairāk un vairāk. varbūt ar laiku lielāku /garāku kasti uzcepšu.

----------


## osscar

nu opa aparāts pamazām sāk iezīmēties-  trafs no viena forumieša ampa -radiatoru donora  :: 

un pats OPA :

 neizskatās pēc fake, nu netika ar ņemts pa lēto - apm. digikeya cipars - 24usd/gab

----------


## Zigis

> neizskatās pēc fake, nu netika ar ņemts pa lēto - apm. digikeya cipars - 24usd/gab


 Es rīkojos neētiskāk, bet drošāk - pasūtīju frī semplus no TI  ::

----------


## osscar

vairs nesūtot samplus cik lasīju...

----------


## Ar4

Konkrēti šito čipu laikam nesūta,bet daudzus sūta, tikai ar muitu baigā krāmēšanās,ja vērtīgāks par 10 euro. Bet visus jaunos čipsus vairāk vai mazāk sūta.

----------


## Zigis

Ar muitām ir tā. Tos paraugus sūta no konkrētā ražotāja pabrīķa, ne no centrālā ofisa. Attiecīgi katrā pabrīķī ir savs pavadzīmju izrakstītājs ar saviem ieskatiem, kā to pareizāk darīt. Šis jaudinieks nāk, ja pareizi atceros, no Malaizijas, pavadzīmē uzrādīta pilna cena tad zemāk Free sample, tad totāl jāmaksā 00.00. Mūsu muitnieks redz cenu  pirmajā rindā, no tā arī rēķina. Reiz pat, sporta pēc, gāju pie maiņas priekšnieka, izdevās pierādīt savu taisnību, izlaida cauri.
Mazie čipi pārsvarā nāk, liekas no Singapūras. Tur vietējais rakstnieks saliek visās ailēs nullītes, līdz ar to Fedex vecis bez problēmām klauvē pi manam durvīm  ::  
Sen gan neesmu neko sūtījis, tagad viņi prasa papildu paskaidrojumu, var jau kaut ko sadzejot, parasti nostrādā, ja ļoti vajag vai Farnelī nav.

----------


## Ar4

Nez,es vnm ierakstu gala produktu un miers. Pagājšo reiz DAC čipi bija,un tad man fedex pa telefonu apskaidroja ka man tur 22% no summas būs jāpiķo, un ja negribu uz Rīgu doties, vēl 20LVL.

Citi raksta,ka invertējošais skan labāk, ar labu preampu.

----------


## Zigis

[quote="Ar4" un ja negribu uz Rīgu doties, vēl 20LVL.

[/quote]

Izklausās pēc back in USSR vai kā tamlīdzīg, tas fedx mums tāds puspaštaisīts.

----------


## osscar

Nu tieši dēļ šī čakara ( + vēl šos par velti vairs nedod) - nopirku viņus, vēl jo vairāk, ka pārējais viss praktiski tika dabūts par velti  ::

----------


## osscar

Plates gatavas:



vēl tik platēm malas jānoslīpē no zāģa kosjakiem  :: 

divi taisngrieži - jo ir divi tinumi ar vidējo izvadu..katram kanālam savs baroklis ja tā var teikt.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Izklausās pēc back in USSR vai kā tamlīdzīg, tas fedx mums tāds puspaštaisīts.


 Nē. Drīzāk - Welcome in EU!
Lai iekasētu valsts budžetā 22% no 10 latiem tiek piešmurgāts lērums papīra, vismaz diviem cilvēkiem sadirsta apm stunda darba laika, tuvumā esošais Latvijas Pasts par iekasēšanu uzvārās par apmēram latu...
Nu un tie, kas dzīvo piem. Aizputē vai Ludzā uzzinot to, ka nepieciešams braukt uz Lidostu, kur klātienē iziet "mutiskās deklarēšanas procedūru", aiz sajūsmas vienkārši klabina zobus.

Starp citu taja pašā Krievijā neviens tā nečakarējas ar mazvērtīgu sūtījumu atmuitošanu...

----------


## M_J

Nupat sūtīju pāris ķiņķeriņus no Honkongas. Apzināti izvēlējos lēnāko piegādes veidu, lai sūtījums ietu caur Latvijas pastu. Biju dzirdējis, ka tad vismaz nav jābrauc uz lidostas muitu čakarēties. Tā arī bija. Palaimējās arī, ka sūtītājs tajā galā bija ieķeksējis "gift". Nebija pat nekas jāpiemaksā. Nezinu gan, vai vienmēr tā veiksies.

----------


## Zigis

Pareizi, latvijas pasts ir nokārtojis normāli, samaksā uz vietas procentus, paciņu saņemot, nekādas papildu neērtības. 1Ls par pakalpojumu, manuprāt, puslīdz adekvāti.

Fedex turpretī pa vecam sūta pie muitas brokera katru individuaāli, rīdziniekiem tās ir papildu neertības un izdevumi, kas dzīvo tālāk, tiem vispār vāks. Es saprotu, ja tajā pašā Aizputē kāds normāls ražotājs jeb nopietns veikalnieks sūta izejmateriālus vai preci nopietnā daudzumā, var jau aizbraukt uz Rīgu pāc partijas, kaut gan muļķīgi un vecmodīgi. Bet saņemt mazu paciņu hobijistam vispār vāks.
20Ls par pakalpojumu - velk uz prastu korupciju. Un korporatīvie sakari, tas muitas brokeris sēž tupat pāri pagalmam, gan jau ar fedex šefu kopā alu iedzer, neies jau normālam džekam biznesu čakarēt, tā jau ar ES šiem uz pusi mazāk darba.

Nu labi nav ussr, ir kaut kāds pelēkais pa vidam. Nedomāju ka kādā no normālajām eiropas valstīm ir kas līdzīgs.

----------


## Zigis

Platītes smukas, kaut gan pa manam baigi daudz detaļu  ::  

kas tas par trafu, no Amfitona? (Atceros tev amfitona jaudinieka kaste ar radiātoriem kādreiz figurēja)

Kādreiz ļoti sen vienam beigtu amfitonu, to jaudinieku ar diviem diskrētajiem līmeņa regulātoriem priekšā, pārtaisīju uz Gainclonu invertēlošo ar OPA2134 ieejas buferi. Atceros, tur bija baigi lielie spriegumi, priekš čipampa stipri par daudz, neatceros, kā tur beigās samudrīju.

----------


## osscar

nu spriežot pēc shēmas tam amfitona trafam 24v AC. Nu ar taisngriezi un kondensatoriem būs +- 32 V praksē. jā 4 omu slodzei pa daudz bet 8 ok.

----------


## osscar

jap - tā arī ir ar to trafu - tam ir  2x48V ar viduspunktu. Tātad 4x24V. Un vienam no 48V tinumam ir vēl divi izvadi pa 15V. kā reiz pie viena no tiem varēs indikācijas led pieslēgt - rezistors nekarsīs lieki. Nupat samērīju trafu.
Nedaudz bilde no kastes sagataves:




dēl korpusa biezuma nācās pameklēt konektorus ar garākām vītnēm + neutrik RCA NF2D , jo parastie skrūvējamie nederēs - par īsu vītne.

----------


## Jurkins

Bāāc! Nu kaste ir super! Bet ko Tu ar čipampiem ņemies, Tev jau viens ir. Šitajā kastē prasās kaut kas bez kopējās atgriezeniskās saites A klasē  :: 
Piemēram Millenium.

----------


## osscar

negribēju ne čipampu neko, bet trafs bija + argusā 20Ls bonuss - nu kā nebūvēsi  ::  nepatīk liekas detaļas mājās, labāk lai kastē mētājas  ::  A klasei radiatorus vajag pa sāniem...turklāt tā maksā dārgāk....nu šāds trafs kā rēiz čipampam der.  Priekš A klases spriegumi pa lielu un jaudas par mazu, priekš kā jaudīgāka - spriegums par maz  ::  atliek integrētais risinājums. starp citu paša amfitona jaudinieka (tas par ko Zigis runāja) shēma ir tīri laba pa manam,lauķi ieejā ja atceros. Tikai izpildījums varēja būt labāks.....

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, tad jau nav variantu  ::  . Dzīve piespiež...

----------


## osscar

nu jā  ::  un korpusa ideja radās aplūkojot vienas diy tumbas netā  ::   tika iepirkti saplākšņa atgriezumi pa lētām naudām + sarunāts lai meistars izgatavo  uz stanoka 7 vienādus gabalus.

----------


## Jurkins

Kaste toč ir super, jāsaka man bija tieši tāda pati ideja - lai var no sāniem saplākšņa līnijas, tikai augšā un apakšā stūri izvirzīti un cauri spožas skrūves, lai izskatās, ka kaste savilkta. Kaut kur pat laikam autokada zīmējums mētājas. Bet, kā zināms, man ar tām kastītēm ir problēmas  ::

----------


## osscar

nu man tā arī domāts, augšējai loksnei ir iefrēzējums, lai vāks "iesēžas" vienā līmenī. arī bija doma par vītņstieņiem cauri stūros, kuri kalpo par kājiņām apakšā un augšā par vāka stiprinājumu, taču meistars ieteica labāk tikai līmējot izmantot stieņus, bet pēc tam iesēdināt tos mēbeļnieku štruntus ar vītni iekšā, lai var vākus pieskrūvēt ar skrūvēm. Vēl ar laku un beici jāpaeksperimentē, gribu biku tumšāku to toni.

----------


## Jurkins

Man bija doma, ka vītņstieņi būs redzami.

----------


## osscar

Nu skaidrs, te jau var ļaut vaļu fantāzijai ...

----------


## Jurkins

Un, ja šitādu kasti no alumīnija loksnēm sataisītu - pārmaiņus anodētu un parastu, tad vispār būtu haiends.   ::

----------


## jankus

> nu jā  un korpusa ideja radās aplūkojot vienas diy tumbas netā   tika iepirkti saplākšņa atgriezumi pa lētām naudām + sarunāts lai meistars izgatavo  uz stanoka 7 vienādus gabalus.


 Ieinteresēja cik vienkārši  bija pierunāt to meistaru uztaisīt uz stanoka tos gabalus?

----------


## osscar

nu tad gan svars būtu baigais  ::  tad jau labāk titānu  ::  vai ja vajag tieši svaru - volframu - tas tāds melns pulēts - smuks  ::

----------


## osscar

Tad nu saņēmu korpusu šodien - nu baigais smukulis (protams ir atziņas, kuras rodas darba gaitā, bet kopā viss baigi labi)  !



Kājiņas domājams būs šādas ja trafs nevibrēs  ::  vai arī gumijas, nu tad redzēs,



Tagad priekšā pats interesantākais process - savākšana:

Korpuss varbūt ir nedaudz par augstu konkrētajiem komponentiem, bet kas zina, ja nu OPA man nepatiks un izdomāšu ko nopietnāku salikt šajā kastē...Pie savākšanas gan laikam , izskatās, ka tikai weekendā varēšu pieķerties...

----------


## habitbraker

Oho, tieshaam skaists!  ::  Cik taads izmaksaaja ar visiem metaala vaakiem?
Kaa ar lakoshanu vai tamliidziigi?

----------


## osscar

izmaksas - grūti tā pateikt- katrā ziņā imho demokrātiskas. Bet es esmu spec klients -tāpēc precīzu ciparu nesaukšu teiksim tā - lētāk kā sūtīt gatavu no neta.  Laka būs, bet vispirms caurumi visiem štekeriem jāsagatavo.

----------


## arnis

Oskar, tu jau zini ka neesmu ampu buuveeshanas specs, bet --- vai dzeseeshanas jautaajums ir taa arii bik uz papiira pareekjinaats ? Apakshaa taas redeles taadas paknapas, koks siltumu suudiigi vada , ok, radiatori ir taadi ..mazliet varbuut lielaaki, bet .... aktiiva dzeseeshana nebuus ? 
Tas ka tu klausiisies uz 1-5w nenoziimee, ka nevajag paredzeet, ka amps straadaa little overload rezhiimaa
vnk ja tu vinju nedzeseesi, taa siltumietilpiiba arii nav bezgaliiga tam radiatoram ..... skaties, ka nesaakas kaadi suudi, ka peec 2-3h jklausiishanaas T radiatora piem uzkaapj uz 60-70-80 graadiem ....

----------


## osscar

nu patestēšu - man ir IR termometrs. Piemetīšu slodzes pretestību un tad jau manīs cik karst. Jā - sākumā bija doma vairāk tos caurumus vākā saurbt. Palūgšu, ja vajadzēs, lai augšpusē/apakšpusē  saurbj caurumus/atvērumus . Bet radiatori IMHO ir ok, lielāki , kā vairumam ampu - 190x70- x50 , ok, nav melni anodēti, tas samazina atdevi + kastē ir gana brīva tilpuma un kājas pagaras, domājams ka būs gaisa apmaiņa.

----------


## Isegrim

> neesmu ampu buuveeshanas specs, bet --- vai dzeseeshanas jautaajums ir taa arii bik uz papiira pareekjinaats?


 Arī rūpnieciskā sērijražošanā daudz tiek grēkots - caurumu laukums korpusa augšā un apakšā ļoti atšķirīgs, to izvietojums vairāk pakļauts dizainam, ne dabīgai konvekcijai caur dzesētāja ribām. Tāpat vēlme pasargāt ierīci no putekļu uzkrāšanās tajā ir pretrunā ar labvēlīga temperatūras režīma nodrošināšanu tās elementiem.

----------


## arnis

Isegrim --- tas jau taa kaa buutu skaidrs. Vnk te jau cits staasts --- users taisa SEV un priekam. Jaa, to, ka radiatoriem ir siltumietilpiiba, es ieveeroju, taapeec vnk pashuupoju galvu, nevis pateicu, ka projekts garaam ...

----------


## osscar

Salodēšu - tad reportēšu , kas un kā. Nedomāju, ka baigi karsīs + šim ar laikam bija shut downs pret over temp. Nees,u gan pētījsi šim līknes, bet vajadzētu būt, ka karst visvairak pie 1/3 no P out. domāju tas ir ap 30W. Datasheet laikam nemaz nebija šāda līkne, a moš bija...papētīšu.

----------


## osscar

sagatavoju konektoru/pogu caurumus



Patestēju trafu - tas izdod 2x35V aiz tilta. biku par daudz - notīt nevar - jo baigi viltīgi satīts - tad praktiski viss jājauc ārā + baigi aizliets ar līmi...nevar tinumus no apakšas izvilkt, nu ok, atstāšu šo citiem mērķiem - nāksies iepirkt 2 mazos 100 torus no indel - papildus izmaksas uz 20Ls  ::

----------


## osscar

ražošanas procesa blakus produkts, kamēr laka žūst - gaļas dēlīši  ::

----------


## osscar

Aparāts skan, viss notiek. Fona nav (rīt samērīšu + taisnstūri palūrēšu); šim DC offsets mazāks kā LM tātā pašā konfigā (bez Ci). 5-6mV abiem kanāliem. Pastiprinājums ir mazāks. Rīt paskatīšos THD ar skaņu karti.Vāks vēl jāpulē, radiatori jāpataisno + m6 10mm skrūves vēl gaidu vāka stiprinājumam. trafi 2x`100VA. DC - +-25V

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pastiprinājums ir mazāks.


 Pastiprinājumu jau nosaka pretestību attiecība atgriezeniskajā saitē un to izvēlas atbilstoši nepieciešamajai pastiprinātāja jutībai. Tam nav nekāda sakara ar pielietoto mikroshēmu.

----------


## Ar4

Bet, vai tad OPA nav nestabila pie "augsta" pastiprinājuma (>10)?


> Pastiprinājumu jau nosaka pretestību attiecība atgriezeniskajā saitē un to izvēlas atbilstoši nepieciešamajai pastiprinātāja jutībai. Tam nav nekāda sakara ar pielietoto mikroshēmu.

----------


## Zigis

Per pastiprinajumu jau iepriekš tika izrunāts. Pie lielāka par 10 pastiprinājuma nevis kļūst nestabila, bet pieaug kropļi.
OPA ieejā ir lauķi, tāpēc DC labāks. Kā ar jebkuriem opampiem, ja ieejā lauķi DC mazs, ja bipolārie, jāpiedomā pie optimālas shēmas, lai DC kautkādā normā būtu.

Kaste tiešām super!

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pie lielāka par 10 pastiprinājuma nevis kļūst nestabila, bet pieaug kropļi.


 To jau var attiecināt uz jebkuru pastiprinātāju.

----------


## Jurkins

> Pie lielāka par 10 pastiprinājuma nevis kļūst nestabila, bet pieaug kropļi.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  To jau var attiecināt uz jebkuru pastiprinātāju.


 Kāpēc? Un tieši 10?

----------


## Zigis

Konkrētajam čipam veči bija pēc datšita grafikiem un saviem mērījumiem izsecinājuši, kādreiz sen sekoju līdzi diskusijai, detaļas neatceros, prāta paturēju tikai sauso atlikumu - virs 10 strauji sākas nopietni kropļi, stipri zaudē tam pašam LM, zem 10 izskatās pieklājīgi.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu es jau vairāk domāju par to apgalvojumu, ka to var attiecināt uz jebkuru pastiprinātāju. Pēc datašīta ir skaidri redzams, ka šo var izmantot abvūferī vai elektromotoru griezt   :: . Parasti pastiprinātājus ar atgriezenisko saiti būvē tā, lai saites dziļums kaut cik būtu arī pie 20K, taisa piem. divpolu korekcijas, tāpēc uz jebkuru pastiprinātāju to nevar tā īsti attiecināt  . Šim jau pie 10K saites dziļums ir  galīgi nekāds. Un vēl kas. Datašītā ir THD+N (man nepatīk, ka neuzrāda pliku THD) pie Ku=+3. Tās ir šausmas. Šajā grafikā ļoti skaidri var redzēt, ka mazie kropļi uz zemajām F sasniegti tikai un vienīgi pateicoties dziļajai saitei. Acīmredzot izejas pakāpe ir izcili lineāra (HVZ var būt kas cits, bet šis pirmais nāk prātā) - pie tam kropļi ļoti nesmuki pie dažādām jaudām.

----------


## osscar

štrunts par kropļiem, Ir vairāk kā LM. skan ne tik griezīgi kā lmkas  ::   ir ok, nav ne vainas. Par cipariem neiespringstu šim - just for fun.

----------


## osscar

20Khz 10V out.
fons:



spektrs @ 1K un 10-15V out +-


uz baigo precizitāti nespiežu, brīvdienās nopietnāk pamērīšu THD vs power etc.

----------


## arnis

nu pag, oskar, ko tu tur bveel gribi meeriit ? uz 1K - -20dB, un 3K -60dB  - delta = -40dB tas jau ir 1% treshajaa harmonikaa.
5tajaa uz aci aptuveni 0,15%, 7tajaa ap 0,07%.

----------


## Zigis

Varbūt pamēģini samazināt nedaudz zem 10 ( tev ir 11?) un tad pamērīt?
Moška kaut kas mainās uz labo pusi, kā viņi tur kādreiz sprieda.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ,velnos, uz 1k tā kā par traku.

----------


## osscar

es tur nebiju saregulējis karti, tagad loop thd samazināju un sanāk 3h ap  0.1% pie tās pašas jaudas, vai bija biku mazāk par kādu V izejā. tobiš windā master volume regulēju tā lai THD pašai kartei būtu viszemākais.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu un secinājumi kādi? Ar ko OPA ir labāks par TDA?

----------


## osscar

par tda - nezinu - nav man tda . kā saka, opa esot stabilāks, nav tendence uz ierosmi, pie līkas montāžas. ja salīdzinu ar lm38765 - šis nav tik "kliedzošs" , nu ir lmkām tāds savs skanējums uz augšām. šis ir tāds dabīgāks. Pēc datu lapas jau tā baigi grūti abus šos čipus salīdzināt - opa pie 4 omi THD norādīts - pie 8 būs mazāks nedaudz. un jaudas ar atšķirīgas. Kopumā nav baigi lielā atšķirība. bet es teiktu tā : uz missioniem man opa labāk patīk - uz s90 - LMka.

----------


## osscar

nopulēju augšējo vāku, tiesa skrūves laikam dziļāk jāiezeņķē, nebija pa rokai urbis virs 10mm diametra.

----------


## ddff

zenjkeshanai labaak izmantot speciaalo konusu, nevis urbi. Urbis veido daudzstuuri, bet konuss taisa ljoti gliitu un liidzenu zenkeejumu.

ddff

----------


## osscar

o, paldies par padomu. būs jānopērk.

----------


## Jurkins

Mja, nu tā kaste izskatās tāda, ka ar nesildītiem vadiem klausīties nozīmētu zaimošanu.

----------


## osscar

::  aha. Man jau laikam jāpiekrīt tam ko Kaspich teica - ka labs AB klases amps iekabina čipiem. Tā arīr - visticamāk, dēļ tā ka čipiem ir kavzikomp izeja - traņi nav vienādos slēgumos abos plecos un tāds slēgums rada vislielākos kropļojumus....tapēc imho čipampiem thd ir salīdzinoši pa-augsts , varētu jamos A klasē ieregulēt  ::  
Bet tā kopumā skanējums par tiem līdzekļiem ir ok - bass ir baigi labs šitam OPA, čipampi tieši grēko uz augšējiem vidiem/augšām....ne visos mūzikas stilos tas ir tik izteikti, bet ir tomēr skanējumā atšķirība.

----------

